# Going Professional? Pros? Cons?



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

What would I need to think about?
What would the costs associated be?
With as much money as I am throwing at Halloween this and next year, I am considering maybe going Professional in 2010.
Although what I am doing is mostly Psychological, No Blood, Guts or Gore, just the Fun stuff, as per what I feel can be handled by all ages and still come out good.
Plus, what would be acceptable to my community.
I would like to get some thoughts on this.
It is something for myself and my Crew to think about.
What about Admissions? Acceptable Prices?
Treats, Crowd Control? Parking?
Right now, Everything is so small, that I am Not considering a Professional Haunt, but do want to see guests have a Good time.
Maybe it is something for a future thing, but would like to get all of the parameters, just to be sure I can get it all into an adequate plan of operations.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Vlad Tepes(from this forum) and I have tossed this idea around a bit in the last month after meeting and realizing we live about a mile from each other...I also know some people who run one of the biggest pro haunts in the world, back in Michigan.

First and foremost, you'll need a location. You can't do a full-on pro haunt in your neighborhood, as it's zoned residential. You will need to modify the location to have multiple exits, and if multiple stories, fire escapes and means of egress in case of a problem. "Secret" passages for security staff and actors to move around undetected (yes, you WILL need security. I've been present for a few required "beat-downs" when drunken patrons get a little rowdy with actors). And of course, you'll need a boatload of liability insurance! That all amounts to $$money$$!! Some sort of capital to get it all started...unless you're independently wealthy, investors are the best way to go.

In terms of what to include...you may not like the blood and gore (I don't care for it either) but you have to keep in mind people are coming to a haunted house not just to look at cool props and go "Ohhhh...Ahhhh"...they want to be entertained, they want to get scared, they want their friends to get scared! So some thought will need to go into setting just the right creepy atmosphere and then *BAM* startle the hell out of them!

Admission...well I know most pro haunts I've been in range from $15-$25...it depends on how long it takes to go through the haunt, to me. Apparently the ones in KC here are $25 and last about a half hour. Ones in Michigan that I remember were $20 and lasted about an hour, so I guess it's up to what the market will bear.

I would not give out treats, except maybe to small kids. If they are paying you for entertainment, they are probably not expecting anything other than entertainment. 

And yes, parking and accessibility are big issues. If it is not easy to get to, and does not have adequate parking, it becomes an inconvenience and no one will come. 

Just my thoughts...not like I've thought about it before or anything.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually I think your fist step should be to talk to a lawyer and look into insurance.

It is a sue happy world.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We are looking at the possibility of going pro for 09. So I'm learning as much as I can too. The main thing for us is money. As it is with most haunts. We've got a couple locations in mind, but no money. We've got the skill, we've got the guts, it's just the money that's the problem.

I've been contacting people throughout my community to see if there's a possibility but we'll see. It's a lot of planning and organizing first, then it's the fun part... getting it put together and scaring the pants off of people!
:jol:


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

O.k. Thank You for your Responses.
Insurance was Not something I had originally thought of, but it makes a lot of sense. I do have a company in mind for that though, should I need it.
Money right now is a BIG issue with us as well, just that we are investing a lot into our Annual Haunt Props and we will be out of room by 2009 (next year), for the allotted space for our Props and Haunts. We use every inch of available space that we can, where we are right now, Residentially.
So, we won't be able to grow any bigger after 2009.
That concerns me greatly, as I want to be able to upgrade annually to bigger and better things.
Right now, we do provide as much adequate space for fires, escapes, and egress as we can.
We don't open our home, just the outside Patio, yard and space in that parcel of yard.
We also have an alternate location in mind, but no money right now, to do that.
As for a Lawyer, I have a Service in mind to cover that.
As for my "Crew," right now it is me, Hubby, my Cousin in AZ and my Cousin in WY.
All of this will be considered and brought into the final plan of action, see what my Crew thinks and lay out the parameters.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I spoke with a guy last year who had been doing a yard haunt and was thinking about going pro. He said the biggest issue for him was Fire Code. It's not just about the exits and whatnot; all the fabrics have to be fire retardant, which can get quite expensive when trying to get all your 'dorp' and whatever else up to code.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Point well taken. Thank You.
I have made Notes of All of this and am currently discussing it with my Crew.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I did a pro haunt last year. Main concerns are insurance, fire codes, and most of all, advertising!! If you have no advertising budget, you won't make a dime.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Start here... probably the best starter material ever printed and all free!
http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You All, for your Responses. I have made Notes of Everything and will discuss it with my Crew. Points are all well taken.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

We all know it takes money to make it. Start with funds. I live in Michigan and I have "wondered" if I could fund and manage a pro haunt. There's tons of competition here. Honestly, 2010 is probably the earliest I would consider doing a pro haunt. More like 2012, and see where this economy is leading us. I know of a guy trying to survive with his pro haunt and he's not doing well. Fire codes, storing the trailers and even opening on time were all issues associated with it. I think poor management played a huge part. I'm thinking of doing more like a Halloween party at a hall and seeing where that goes for starters.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Storage trailers are really easy if you have property. Just get the cargo shipping containers. We use tehm at work and get them for 1500 delivered.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

No, we don't have property right now.
Wish we did. 
We are living out of a Rental House right now, with only so much space in our front yard.
We store Everything inside the house, in a spare Bedroom.


----------

